# Snow Stories, winter 2019/2020



## sscotsman

It's the last day of September, a bit early for starting this thread! :surprise:

but its been snowing heavily in the Rockies already! 

so it's time to start up our annual thread for talking about snow and storms..
enjoy!
Scot


----------



## sscotsman

September 29, 2019, 

6" to 24" of snow in parts of Washington, Idaho, Montana and Alberta Canada.



https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/29/us/september-snow-rockies-sunday-wxc/index.html


Scot


----------



## robs9

I thought I saw a news report that Browning Montana got 40 inches this past weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chargin

Snow Stories time.

Bring on the Blizzards !

We are overdue around here.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*winter is here*

:wink2: early start of the season


----------



## aldfam4

Dag Johnsen said:


> :wink2: early start of the season


Let it snow, let it snow.., let it snow!!!:grin:


----------



## Grunt

aldfam4 said:


> Let it snow, let it snow.., let it snow!!!:grin:



Over there, Over there, Over there. :wink2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Way, WAY Over there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## orangputeh

Dag Johnsen said:


> :wink2: early start of the season


that's funny! using your blower for an inch of snow?


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*funny*



orangputeh said:


> that's funny! using your blower for an inch of snow?


yes! couldnt resist to fire up the machine:wink2: but it was 4 inches actually.


----------



## orangputeh

Dag Johnsen said:


> yes! couldnt resist to fire up the machine:wink2: but it was 4 inches actually.


I've got 2 neighbors like that. every snow however how small come out with their blowers. I have a wide shovel and do my drive in about 5-10 minutes tops. If I can't push the snow with a shovel , out comes the blower.

this winter trying a couple single stages for perhaps 6 inches or less.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

orangputeh said:


> I've got 2 neighbors like that. every snow however how small come out with their blowers. I have a wide shovel and do my drive in about 5-10 minutes tops. If I can't push the snow with a shovel , out comes the blower.
> 
> this winter trying a couple single stages for perhaps 6 inches or less.


I have throw it out of the terrasse, and it is 100 square meters, So Im not going to exhaust myself with the showel :smile2:


----------



## SnowH8ter

:facepalm_zpsdj194qh I hate snow. I hate early snow, I hate late snow. I just hate the stuff. Yes, even if it was only 1/2 inch deep... I could kill it with the blower. Shave plate is set to 3/16 - I will slay the white abomination!


----------



## enigma-2

May the snow be with you.


----------



## Zavie

Looks like another routine winter, with that amazing Yamaha!:grin:


----------



## Grunt

SnowH8ter said:


> :facepalm_zpsdj194qh I hate snow. I hate early snow, I hate late snow. I just hate the stuff. !



Gosh, never would have guessed that from your user name. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Coby7

At least you have the right brand machine to clear your deck with. lol. I like blue


----------



## broo

It's slowly coming here, getting colder everyday.

I'm pretty sure I have one last mowing session to do at the end of October, but by that time the blower will be ready. The grass still grows, but much slower.

Hopefully, this year will start right. Last year, despite testing the machine 2 weeks prior, the 1 year old auger belt snapped within the first 1' of travel clearing the first snowfall. I had a spare so I was back at it within an hour. The replacement went through the rest of winter, so maybe the old belt had a defect somewhere...


----------



## Kielbasa

I hate snow... I hate snow... I hate snow... :icon-cheers:



SnowH8ter said:


> :facepalm_zpsdj194qh I hate snow. I hate early snow, I hate late snow. I just hate the stuff. Yes, even if it was only 1/2 inch deep... I could kill it with the blower. Shave plate is set to 3/16 - I will slay the white abomination!


----------



## nwcove

Dag Johnsen said:


> :wink2: early start of the season


Its holding off here.....so far.


----------



## aldfam4

*Stormy Winter season for the Northeast!*

Accuweather is predicting a stormy winter season for the Northeast. The snow will start to fly for some of us at the end of December and crank up in January. Get your snow blowers ready!!!:surprise:


----------



## malisha1

I heard the same.


----------



## orangputeh

aldfam4 said:


> Accuweather is predicting a stormy winter season for the Northeast. The snow will start to fly for some of us at the end of December and crank up in January. Get your snow blowers ready!!!:surprise:


how accu rate is accuweather?


----------



## aldfam4

not sure, but I'd say probably better than the Farmer's Almanac.


----------



## rslifkin

I'm fine with a snowy, cold winter as long as it's a short one. The not that bad but way too long winters drive me crazy.


----------



## aldfam4

rslifkin said:


> I'm fine with a snowy, cold winter as long as it's a short one. The not that bad but way too long winters drive me crazy.


Me too, I wish March could be April!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

We have snow coming to Denver Wednesday night/Thurday. Just a few inches here in the city, most will melt very quickly but high country should get 5-10 inches.


----------



## chargin

It will be nice if that long range forecast is accurate, but they just blew the short range big time around here so whatever.

We were supposed to get some epic days long wind and rain storm that has turned into another epic dud.


----------



## robs9

We have been going through that ( wind and rain) for two days now. Supposed to stop tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## broo

aldfam4 said:


> Accuweather is predicting a stormy winter season for the Northeast. The snow will start to fly for some of us at the end of December and crank up in January. Get your snow blowers ready!!!:surprise:


I'm all for that !


----------



## d3500ram

GoBlowSnow said:


> We have snow coming to Denver Wednesday night/Thurday. Just a few inches here in the city, most will melt very quickly but high country should get 5-10 inches.


 This is earlier today in the High Country up the hill from Denver... About 8" so far and still coming down:


----------



## orangputeh

*What say you from North Dakota?*

2 to 4 feet?

happy snowblowing


----------



## d3500ram

This week's snow fall allowed for 2 ski areas to open up: Arapaho Basin on Friday and Keystone on Saturday... looks to be a good snow year again!


----------



## WVguy

*Gentlemen, start your engines*

Well, pretty soon anyway, according to the Old Farmer's Almanac for this winter.

Here in West Virginia I'm kind of on the edge of "Wintry" and "Wet & Wild" so hopefully I'll get to run the snow blower at least a few times. It does have all the signs that just a snow shovel ain't gonna cut it.

My wife says "Pffftt, they say that all the time".

Fuel 'em up and fire 'em up!


----------



## Miles

I have fired up the snowblower and moved it down from the shed to the garage. I need to travel out to Delta, Pa and get some ethanol-free gasoline before this winter really starts. It does get snowy sometimes in the middle of December here so there is time. I have to check the air pressure in the snowblower's tires and charge its battery, then I am fully ready. Let it snow! I am hoping for a snowy season this winter.


----------



## CarlB

Miles said:


> I have fired up the snowblower and moved it down from the shed to the garage. I need to travel out to Delta, Pa and get some ethanol-free gasoline before this winter really starts. It does get snowy sometimes in the middle of December here so there is time. I have to check the air pressure in the snowblower's tires and charge its battery, then I am fully ready. Let it snow! I am hoping for a snowy season this winter.


I did the same thing last week. There is nowhere for me to get real gas where i live though


----------



## topher5150

10/30/2019 First snow for west Michigan. We got a mix of snow and rain for most of the day, and they are calling for 2"-4" for Thursday night into Friday morning.

I got the 2 stage out of the shed last week I'll probably have enough time until any significant snow fall but I should get the blower hooked up to the John Deere before it gets to nasty out.


----------



## uberT

We've had kind of a wet October. We have not had a hard frost yet, which is sort of unusual. Supposed to be close to 70F today for the trick/treat kids. Today looks like the end of the warm weather with much chillier temps coming in. No snow on the horizon. Machines are poised/ready for action !


----------



## tlshawks

We got 5+ this morning. 3.5" Tuesday morning. Last year we didn't reach this mark total until roughly January 10th.

Another burst to roll through Friday afternoon, then the long-range is dry but cold for a few days.

This is going to be another rough (for us) winter I'm afraid...I honestly cannot ever remember getting this much snow in October, ever (I'm 57).


----------



## uberT

We had a semi-serious October snow 8 yrs. ago this week. Did some big damage since the trees were pretty much fully leafed out.


----------



## chargin

Winter temps are coming to N.E. by Friday.

Will snow come also and who will get the snow ?


----------



## rslifkin

We've got a few snow showers forecast for the end of the week and beginning of next week in upstate NY along with the lows dipping below freezing. We'll see if the snow actually happens. And even if it does, it probably won't be enough to be snowblower worthy yet.


----------



## sscotsman

rslifkin said:


> We'll see if the snow actually happens. And even if it does, it probably won't be enough to be snowblower worthy yet.


Agreed, the Weather channel 10-day for Rochester NY is showing snow for *every day* next week!
(starting a week from today)
but its also going to be warm, day-time highs around 40F (+4C)
and lows just hovering around freezing..

so it will likely just be flurries and wet slush..
nothing snowblower-worthy in the forecast..yet.


Scot


----------



## sscotsman

First snow of the season falling today, Rochester NY.
Will only be an inch or two today and tonight, no snowblower needed.
more in the forecast for next week.


Scot


----------



## rslifkin

sscotsman said:


> First snow of the season falling today, Rochester NY.
> Will only be an inch or two today and tonight, no snowblower needed.
> more in the forecast for next week.


Looks like the snow is done for today. I re-commissioned the blower and gave it a test run a week or so ago, so I'll be ready if next week brings something blower worthy. Snow tires are on one car as of last night, 1 is stored for the winter and I'll plan to give the other its snow shoes this weekend unless something changes.


----------



## RickDangerous

First snow of the winter here in VT today!!


----------



## broo

We also got our first snow in Qc, about an inch.

A couple more inches on the way next week. By mid-week, it could be SB worthy.


----------



## Steve70

Marquette got about 9-10 inches in about 6 hours yesterday. By mid afternoon all done. Roads plowed and salted. No one missed a beat. 20 minutes west we got nothing although we do have some snow on the ground. This is a bit unusual regardless of them being on the Lake. 6F here this AM. Cold and snow coming for the next several days. This was taken east of here an hour or two on the same day. Normal UP plow truck


----------



## lake_effect

It’s about to get real.


----------



## WVguy

In contrast to the above, we are forecast to have rain and snow Monday night into Tuesday. "Little or no snow accumulation expected" according to NOAA's site.


----------



## guyl

Looks like Montreal is due for an early season snow storm, up to 20 cm (8 inches) by Tuesday evening. People are scrambling to put their winter tires on. Just last Friday I started up my two snow blowers and I'm ready!


----------



## sscotsman

lake_effect said:


> It’s about to get real.



At 2pm Monday Rochester only has a coating on the ground, maybe an inch, and no snow sticking to the roads yet. Probably wont need the snowblower tonight.


Forecast is for 6" to 12" by tomorrow morning though..
i'll probably get up an hour early to clear a path to the street so we can get out to go to work, then finish the rest of the driveway when I get home tomorrow..


Scot


----------



## rslifkin

Roads are turning white near work in Greece now. Even if we've got a couple inches I won't bother snowblowing tonight unless something forces me to. I'll just do it in the morning when the snow is wrapping up. With the big blower, the whole driveway and sidewalk is usually only 15 - 30 minutes depending on the amount of snow.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

East of Cleveland in the snow belt we are only supposed to get like 2 " tonight but through the day 6-10" depending on the snow bands 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we officially got six inches of snow along with four inches of leaves


----------



## sscotsman

8 inches for Rochester!
Got up an hour early to clear the driveway before work.
the '71 Ariens performed like a champ.


Scot


----------



## Brent Holm

It has been 60 and sunny for weeks here! I did get to try my, new to me, blower a couple times so it is ready but, this indian summer is hanging on forever... I will be helping a buddy frame on his house in a t-shirt today. Jealous of the snow! Of course I will get you guys back in the spring when we really get snow! Enjoy the white stuff!


----------



## rslifkin

sscotsman said:


> 8 inches for Rochester!
> Got up an hour early to clear the driveway before work.
> the '71 Ariens performed like a champ.


You must have escaped the near the lake slushy crap we got. 8 - 10 inches of basically cement with a few deeper drifts. Plus a ton of leaves in the EOD. This morning had me saying my Pro 28 is seriously underpowered. As in, needs a 20+ hp v-twin and more auger/impeller speed kind of underpowered. The middle section of the driveway was drifted to about a foot, plus that's the area where I have to re-blow all the snow (nowhere to put it, so it's blow it down the driveway, then blow it out of the driveway). I was feathering the drive clutch in 1st taking 2/3 bucket widths through that whole section to keep it from spilling snow over the sides of the bucket. Just couldn't process the stuff fast enough with how dense it was.


----------



## broo

We got 6 inches. It wasn't yet over when I left for work, so now I have to wait until the day's end to play with the machine.


The first few times of the year aren't as fun since my long gravel driveway isn't frozen yet so the blower catches some gravel despite the height of the skids & scraper bar being adjusted accordingly :\


Last year, my auger belt snapped on the first few seconds of the first snow removal session of the year. Hopefully this time all goes well.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

we got 4-5" on the ground now . played with the honda and the toro snow commander its a pretty wet snow here. the snow commander is quite weird compared to other single stages as when you pull the handle to engage the auger it tips the whole blower forward so the paddles touch the ground. 

well time to get more blowers out of the shed once i can as i only have one in the garage now and i need it for my house lol


----------



## jrom

32" fell here yesterday and last night and it's still lightly snowing now. 

I'm on my third tank of gas.

My road is still not plowed as of noon.

First 12" pass
















:blowerhug:

That's my daily driver


----------



## gibbs296

Snowbelt_subie said:


> we got 4-5" on the ground now . played with the honda and the toro snow commander its a pretty wet snow here. the snow commander is quite weird compared to other single stages as when you pull the handle to engage the auger it tips the whole blower forward so the paddles touch the ground.
> 
> well time to get more blowers out of the shed once i can as i only have one in the garage now and i need it for my house lol


How did the Snow Commander handle the heavy stuff?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

gibbs296 said:


> How did the Snow Commander handle the heavy stuff?


It was ok kind of clunky to use I think I prefer a regular ccr. It cleaned real nice down to the pavement.

I was more impressed with the hs624 it was blasting through the eod that had to be close to a Ft with ice mixed in. The throwing distance was impressive. I have had hs724s and 924s come through before but I never got to use them before they were gone. 

Only thing I dont like about the honda. The controls are pretty low. It almost seems made for a tiny person lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Enjoyed some 55 degree weather today, 60 tomorrow while you folks east of here are freezing! Hang in there. Warm weather is on the way. We are due our next winter weather this weekend in Denver.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the weather guessers changed their minds and now say we got 9.2 inches total, it was closer to a foot of snow in my area


----------



## 88-tek

Soon after Tekkie emerged from her long summer slumber, the pains of hunger gnawed deep within her. Foraging for snow became her top priority...

She didn't have to wait long...:wink2:


----------



## pr0cess0r

We got 20 cm in Montreal and found a used snow blower last nigh and fixed it today to do my driveway!! Very happy with this fast fix!!


----------



## sscotsman

After the first 8" early yesterday morning (I cleared the driveway then) we got another 4" of lake effect snow this morning!
So we now have a solid foot on the ground..
I dont think im going to bother to clear the new 4" with the snowblower though, because the forecast says low 40's (+5C) every day next week, starting Monday. For today, I'll just strategically shovel the areas where people need to walk.


Scot


----------



## Ballroomblitz

First snow of the season this week, didn't pull out my blower yet decided to just let it be as it will likely be gone in a few days anyway. Have no sidewalks so not an issue there for pedestrains, and seeing my BOOT on my broken leg comes off next week i will be ready to go from then on.

End of last season after the last run i replaced all the oil with synthetic as part of my maintenance routine, shut off the gas valve & bought a new spark plug but didn't install as i couldn't find my gap tool and seeing i was putting the machine to bed for the season i figure i could do that right before the season. I can lube some parts when i replace the spark plug, then run it for 10 minutes just to get things running before the really cold weather sinks in.

Getting excited about the new season and being freed up with my mended leg, so let it snow, let it snow, let it snow........


Cheers to all our contributors.


----------



## Gerch199

32" in 48 hours here in Leelanau County, Michigan


----------



## MarkChambers

Maple City?


----------



## Gerch199

MarkChambers said:


> Maple City?



Suttons Bay/Lake Leelanau area


----------



## Gerch199

Snow on top of snow....


----------



## jrom

I'm Glen Arbor/Maple City.

Kick-butt snow area!


----------



## WVguy

Yesterday we saw actual snowflakes! One of them even landed on the car windshield wiper blade and stayed there for about 30 seconds before it melted.

Don't need a snowblower just yet although it is poised and ready in the garage.

I'm jealous of the rest of you posting photos.


----------



## Miles

Yep, I'm ready for snow too, but it's another month away, maybe two months. I got the snowblower all prepared and realized I did not need to keep it in the garage yet. It's back in the shed waiting for the first snow.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Another beautiful day! Reached 50 though a bit on the cold side but no worries, will see a few days of 60ish. Then snowwww in the forecast for next week!


----------



## The_Geologist

We got about 2 or 3 inches here on Tuesday afternoon. Got to shovel the driveway for the first time this season early this morning.


----------



## MarkChambers

Gerch199 said:


> Suttons Bay/Lake Leelanau area


Nice. Had a fifth wheel on LL for 8 years but sold it and bought a cottage in the U.P in the fall of 2017


----------



## Zirthimon

Sault Ste. Marie has 10”, snow every day for the last week. 

It may be an unpopular opinion on this forum, but I hate snow. 

Just got my new Honda yesterday.



Gerch199 said:


> 32" in 48 hours here in Leelanau County, Michigan


----------



## CeeKay1

first large storm of the season in smAlbany, NY --> 12-24" forecast over 2-1/2 to 3-days. DIG! Using an all metric craftsman blower with electronic chute control. The chute control switch went out on it, so I had to remove the housing, pull the gear, and flip the chute to turn around. New switch is on order after finding it online from a referral here from another member who had the same issue. I found the part at amazon -- where I could buy 3 of them for the same price as sears parts direct wants for one. Also came across another site Propartsdirect.com seems like they have fair pricing for replacement drive & auger belts. They do not carry the auger switch though. Best regards.


----------



## SnowH8ter

Zirthimon said:


> Sault Ste. Marie has 10”, snow every day for the last week.
> 
> It may be an unpopular opinion on this forum, but I hate snow.
> 
> Just got my new Honda yesterday.


 Nice Honda! Totally share your opinion re snow! :grin:


:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Steve70

Here's what 2 snows since last Wednesday has brought. One Wednesday and one yesterday


----------



## topher5150

Got a couple of inches of slush Sat/Sun. I watched the neighbor across the street spending more time shoveling show out of his chute than actually doing any blowing I decided it wasn't worth the work.


----------



## Oneacer

I may take my newly acquired little Bolens out on the slushy, icy couple inches today, just to give it a run.

Were supposed to get another 5 inches or so today and tonight?


----------



## penna stogey

Nothing yet in the Burg', both Capital and G-Burg...finally moved the chock stand for Big Black Moped to back of garage and moved the orange toy facing the driveway....Ready at arms!!!..
10days forecast....Nothing!!!


----------



## classiccat

We got about 15” so far in the ny capital region... another 5-10” on the way.

The storm prep started a few days ago when one of my neighbors asked for help troubleshooting his pre-MTD Troybilt 6hp 21” drive issues. Popped off the access panel to find that the drive chain popped off from having too much slack...later to find a worn NYLON (!) wheel bushing. Swapped sides to get him through the storm






and ordered a replacement. Also gave the machine a general tune-up.

He thanked me with some cash and a case of a tasty NA beer (quit cold turkey a few yrs ago)...and a text saying that the machine is running like a top! The last part was the most gratifying.








I’m using my ‘71 Ariens 524 exclusively now. I upgraded to Carlisle Snow Hogs (donated from a newer ariens) and new ariens skids. Her little 5hp was eating a full bucket height EOD with a healthy grunt and begged for more. The simplicity and reliability of this machine really makes it a joy to use.


----------



## uberT

It's been very wet here, maybe 3" of accumulation with a bunch of rain mixed in. Left the snow looking like a slushie. I looked at the forecast and they've backed way off the final snow totals for my area which is supposed to come in the storm's final phase this evening and tomorrow morning. I hauled the Ariens SHO out for the first time and she started on the first pull  Always pleased to see that.


----------



## Oneacer

@classi,

I love those 10000 series, I have 2 and just restored one this past summer.

This little event I brought out my little Bolens, and it was awesome … I just picked it up, repaired the carburetor and tires. Photos below of both.


----------



## sscotsman

Only got 4" of very dense slop in Rochester NY. Broke out the new (new to me) 1991 Ariens, she handles the heavy stuff better than my '71 Ariens.

Scot


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Very strange beginning of the snow season in the greater Portland area. Told to expect 5 to 9 in the overnight and woke up to a couple of inches. Had to go into the office and during the day it warmed just enough so that anything that was walked on or driven on turned to granite once the sun went down. Snowing now and the local weather man says it will snow all day tomorrow - 6 to 12 by the time it is over. We shall see. If the prognosticators are correct, I will be able to use my previously enjoyed Deluxe 28 tomorrow.


----------



## broo

We had one snowfall so far, and unlike the previous years, it didn't melt down. It's been cold since, but not much more snow.


Last year things got interesting in January, maybe it'll be the case again this year.


----------



## Davejb

Had our first snow of the season, probably 6 inches overnight. Got that cleared up this evening after work, overnight forecast is for another 6-12 inches. On the 3rd winter with a Storm 2410 and it's been good so far.


----------



## Jackmels

Probably a Good 10" of Heavy Wet Snow in Central Ma. Twin Stick 1032 Handled it Well.


----------



## WVguy

What is this "snow" of which y'all speak? I see weather reports of all this horrid weather, traffic jams, flight delays, people falling on their butts, and all that. We got some raindrops and what sounded like it may have been sleet.

My Ariens Deluxe 24 is bone dry in the garage, waiting... and waiting... and waiting.:crying:


----------



## 2.137269

16 inches and still snowing ,generator has been running for 24 hours all ready 25.000 homes in the county with out power, and it's still snowing.


----------



## KennyW in CT

*How much snow did everyone get last night?*

Only 2 inches in SW Connecticut. Wanted to try out the fleet too. Maybe next storm.


----------



## Oneacer

4 or so inches of light stuff on this round in central CT .. Yesterday was the little Bolens, today one of the Ariens …


----------



## tdipaul

They said 3-6 but got only 1. No action.


----------



## CarlB

zero


----------



## penna stogey

CarlB said:


> zero


Zero as well!!!! Standby!!


----------



## Coby7

Ice pellets and freezing rain here...


----------



## Dauntae

About 4” when I leftfor work but it’s still snowing


----------



## celltech

8" on Saturday.


----------



## The Q

8" on Monday


----------



## melson

I'm 12 miles west of Boston, got 10 inches of wet snow on Monday. Then early Tuesday am another 4 inches of drier snow. Welcome to winter.


----------



## Oneacer

Well, my newly rebuild of the Ariens 10M4 performed fantastic … did my neighbors across the street as well … Now I only have 5 more blowers to put through there paces this year ..


----------



## uberT

I think I'm going to end up with 7" or so once it's all done. Some areas not far away got significantly more. Widespread school closures today.


----------



## JnC

My 6 year old has been at home since last Wednesday, no school yesterday or today and the wife is losing her mind due to it. 





Close to a foot on Sunday into Monday and a good 6~8" overnight last night and its still coming down here in Nashua, NH. Roads coming down to Bedford, MA today were worse compared to Monday morning, seems like the DPWs got tired from the Sunday storm. Car got stuck twice this morning due to riding up on snow mounds as the side roads hadnt been plowed at 4 AM, God bless snow tires as it took only a bit of an effort to get it unstuck. 

The small HS624 I have to clean around the house decided to break its clevis pin on the drive shaft inside the gearbox, which is the achilles heel on the HS series Hondas, fun fun fun.


----------



## parsec

The latest storm passed Denver by with just a bunch of wind. But we've had two 13" storms in the last month, which is unusual for us. We've gotten twice the average snowfall so far this season and October and November were the snowiest on record since 1997. We also had a big one in late May this year, which again was unusual. Rule of thumb around here is that the snow is done by Mother's Day, so getting 12" at the end of May caught everyone by surprise. Suffice it to say my $1 Craftsman single stage garage sale special (also from 1997) just wasn't cutting the mustard. Now I have a Toro 724 QXE.


----------



## badbmwbrad

I sense disappointment in the tone of some of these posts. :icon_blue_very_sad: 

Personally, I can do without the snow. After the initial excitement anticipating the opportunity to run my snowblower has passed (about 5 minutes), it's just an hours long slog in the driveway running the blower and shoveling walkways. I'd rather be motorcycling.


----------



## Bulldogge

Dont really know how much we got but was a gooood amount . Monday morning when I went out it seemed like a lot. Fired up The Toro 10/28 HD first pull & had all kinds of fun. The Toro literally tore it up. after about 1.5 hours I put her away & I could swear I heard her say ( more ) Anyway I went inside to relax a bit. Well this morning I got up & ahhh, roughly another 8+ inches. The Toro was very happy. It couldn't wait to get to the EOD where it was piled up 18+ & chunky. She destroyed it! We got it all done & me & the girl were very happy.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Monday was a bust, but we got about 10" in the Greater Portland area overnight and on Tuesday. It was my first chance to try out the new(er) Ariens Deluxe 28. My biggest challenge was of an ergonomic nature and one which I hadn't considered. The drive and auger controls are opposite of my old MTD! Surprisingly, I had this "memory" and kept engaging/disengaging the wrong thing. By my second go-around it was better, but I still had to make a conscious effort to use the proper controls. I also kept reaching for the chute handle low and to the left. Being a lefty, controlling the chute rotation with my right hand has taken some getting used to. I like the fact that it is only 2-3 turns lock-to-lock, but I wish it was a conventional handle either on or under the "dashboard." The power was great and the auto-turn is marvelous. I'm going to copy this into the reviews forum and add a few additional details.


----------



## notabiker

Clutch Cargo said:


> Monday was a bust, but we got about 10" in the Greater Portland area overnight and on Tuesday. It was my first chance to try out the new(er) Ariens Deluxe 28. My biggest challenge was of an ergonomic nature and one which I hadn't considered. The drive and auger controls are opposite of my old MTD! Surprisingly, I had this "memory" and kept engaging/disengaging the wrong thing. By my second go-around it was better, but I still had to make a conscious effort to use the proper controls. I also kept reaching for the chute handle low and to the left. Being a lefty, controlling the chute rotation with my right hand has taken some getting used to. I like the fact that it is only 2-3 turns lock-to-lock, but I wish it was a conventional handle either on or under the "dashboard." The power was great and the auto-turn is marvelous. I'm going to copy this into the reviews forum and add a few additional details.





I personally think that anything to do with moving should be on the right as that's where the throttle is on EVERYTHING, motorcycle, atv, car, truck, jetski...... And also on bikes I want my front brake on the right just like all my motorcycles have it, I've had to switch them around because for some reason pedal bikes seem to have the front brake on the left and rear on the right.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

notabiker said:


> I personally think that anything to do with moving should be on the right as that's where the throttle is on EVERYTHING, motorcycle, atv, car, truck, jetski...... And also on bikes I want my front brake on the right just like all my motorcycles have it, I've had to switch them around because for some reason pedal bikes seem to have the front brake on the left and rear on the right.


Agreed, it should be standardized and as I said was something I never considered.


----------



## penna stogey

Snow patrol status??? Nothing yet to report in our area, the only thing white here in the Burg is my lived in tenant...
I call this little guy...The Ghost!!


----------



## uberT

We're due for big rain early next week with temps to 55F and higher. That'll be the end of the snow for the near-term


----------



## Oneacer

Same here in CT …. give me time to wax the collection …


----------



## chargin

Nice little 3" - 4" storm today.

Nice and light, no blower needed.


----------



## Miles

Less than 1/2 inch/1.25 cm here in Maryland and it never stuck to the road.


----------



## Doublenn

*Pretty wild forecast next 2 week*

Precip is predicted from 125 to 350mm, and temps looking pretty reliable below freezing. If it turns out on the high end of that forecast then I'm facing 138" in just over 2 weeks... Or I get "lucky" with just a mild 50" dusting.

I'll let you all know how it turns out. 

https://spotwx.com/products/grib_in...=54.49435&lon=-128.96667&tz=America/Vancouver


----------



## tdipaul

.

Got excited for a sec and checked the forecast in my area. Nothing coming. 

Can you add your location to your profile? 

Province or state at the least. 

.


----------



## leonz

I tried to use your link but it did not work


----------



## Doublenn

Well looks like I screwed up the link by typing my message in the middle of it. I'll try again here:

https://spotwx.com/products/grib_in...=54.49435&lon=-128.96667&tz=America/Vancouver


----------



## Doublenn

I'm in Terrace BC, Pacific Northwest coastal near the Alaska Panhandle. **** of a lot of snow up here, the general area holds multiple Canadian records.


----------



## MSP Paul

I’m not sure how I’d have enough time to keep up with that much accumulation! Good luck, I’m curious as to how accurate the forecast is


----------



## 2.137269

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Got excited for a sec and checked the forecast in my area. Nothing coming.
> 
> Can you add your location to your profile?
> 
> Province or state at the least.
> 
> .


always a diff between you and sussex countys higher elevations

"'A wintry mix of snow, sleet, and ice is expected Monday and Tuesday
and may result in significant travel impacts, especially for the
Monday evening and Tuesday morning commutes.""


----------



## 2.137269

Doublenn said:


> I'm in Terrace BC, Pacific Northwest coastal near the Alaska Panhandle. **** of a lot of snow up here, the general area holds multiple Canadian records.


you get hit, the island's south end gets rain ,


----------



## penna stogey

Nothing white here other than this guy!!


----------



## leonz

Another day of the dastardly "SSS" phenomenon; 

"SEASONAL SNOW SICKNESS"


----------



## johnwick

*What a tough wait...*

Did anyone catch the Chiefs/Broncos game today? If you did, you noticed a ton of snow. We are expecting to get around 8-10 inches in Kansas City (where I live) by tomorrow morning. 

The only problem with that? I’ve got a brand new Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO coming via truck... Wednesday . Too many winters breaking my back shoveling and I ordered two days too late this year!


----------



## Oneacer

… there will be many to be had moving forward … congrats on your new machine ….


----------



## Doublenn

MSP Paul said:


> I’m not sure how I’d have enough time to keep up with that much accumulation! Good luck, I’m curious as to how accurate the forecast is


I use a Kubota b2650 tractor with fel, my tracked Yamaha 828, and two craftsman back up blowers incase something goes out of commission, and of course lots of shovelling. Wife and I can team up with the multiple machines. Have to wake up extra early and go to bed late after work. Pretty much all of it is in the dark this far north at this time of year.


----------



## penna stogey

Congrats and welcome John W.from the Burg!


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC

johnwick said:


> Did anyone catch the Chiefs/Broncos game today? If you did, you noticed a ton of snow. We are expecting to get around 8-10 inches in Kansas City (where I live) by tomorrow morning.
> 
> The only problem with that? I’ve got a brand new Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO coming via truck... Wednesday . Too many winters breaking my back shoveling and I ordered two days too late this year!


Congrats on the new machine!
Post a photo when you can 
Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

been a buzzkill so far this year i have only used the blower once for 6". been a disappointment so far


----------



## tabora

johnwick said:


> I’ve got a brand new Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO coming via truck...


 Welcome, @johnwick!
Everyone, leave John's Ariens (and his dog and his car) alone!


----------



## WVguy

Woke up this morning and there was real, actual, snow on the ground! Woohooo! But alas, the fates conspire against me. By late afternoon it had all melted. I didn't even put any gas in the Airens. I have this neat snow blowing machine all tuned, lubed, greased, rarin' to go... and no snow.

At least once this winter, I wanna see snow rear-end deep to a giraffe. Or at least a baby giraffe.


----------



## sscotsman

Today is January 15, 2020. It is the half-way point of winter!
Winter is now 2 and a half months down, 2 and a half months to go.


So we have had very little snow this winter so far..I've used the snowblower twice this winter, and not in a month! So I made plans for this weekend to drive 2 hours to southern NY state to visit my Mom, and its looking like I might have to cancel! because of...naturally, snow. 



Scot


----------



## penna stogey

sscotsman said:


> Today is January 15, 2020. It is the half-way point of winter!
> Winter is now 2 and a half months down, 2 and a half months to go.
> 
> 
> So we have had very little snow this winter so far..I've used the snowblower twice this winter, and not in a month! So I made plans for this weekend to drive 2 hours to southern NY state to visit my Mom, and its looking like I might have to cancel! because of...naturally, snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Scot


Literally, nothing here in South Central Penna at all, but forecasters saying 3-5in on Saturday (Big deal)...Whoo Hoo, time to break out the Single Barrel Blantons and a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #2....just to celebrate first snow fall....
Now, check list for TP, Bread, PB&J, eggs, Milk and Beer...


----------



## RC20

Good news is we have not had many of the pissy 1 and 2 inch snow falls.
Bad news is our two early semi decent ones (7 inches rained and melted off.
Good new is the last one 9 inches stuck and we got a 2 inch adder between snow and frost. 

Bad news is it then dropped to -10 to -19. I don't mind cold but when the sun is low this time of the year its depressing and the freezing fog does not help. 

Good news is our big snowfalls come in the late winter (we call its spring) 

Good news is I finally got ticked at the push shovel and bent the handle so it scrapes right. 

Good news is the Yamaha continues to perform like the Mustang it is (rugged, hardy, reliable and immune to anything)


----------



## sscotsman

RC20 said:


> Good news is we have not had many of the pissy 1 and 2 inch snow falls.


We have! and they have all melted away quickly..
but thats normal, we get lots of minor Lake-effect snow every year.

Let's see, I can do the math! 
checking the snow stats for Rochester NY: We are at 49" of snow so far this season (very low)
I have used the snowblower twice, once on 6" and once on 4", that's 10" total..
so that leaves 39" that I *didnt* use the snowblower on! Thats 3-feet, all in piddly 1 and 2 inch snowfalls. 


Scot


----------



## uberT

I've used the machine once so far. The weather people are warning of a "storm" on Sat night consisting of 3" (max) followed by rain which will wash it all away.


----------



## broo

I have about 4 to 5 hours of use so far this season. We didn't yet get a big snowfall, but many small ones (2-3 inches) that quickly add up.


----------



## uberT

Guys, GOOD NEWS!! I was at Home Depot an hour ago and nothing but BBQs, roto-tillers and riding tractors as far as the eye could see. Not a snow blower to be seen anywhere. Winter must be over


----------



## badbmwbrad

It's a sure sign of Spring! Here on the Mass south shore, we may get a little coating of snow followed by rain. All of my Ariens machines are ready to work. 



uberT said:


> Guys, GOOD NEWS!! I was at Home Depot an hour ago and nothing but BBQs, roto-tillers and riding tractors as far as the eye could see. Not a snow blower to be seen anywhere. Winter must be over


----------



## gibbs296

Winter storm warning out for Minneapolis. Up to 9 inches of snow predicted. We shall see...


----------



## BlowerMods1

Supposed to get slammed this weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

sscotsman said:


> We have! and they have all melted away quickly..
> but thats normal, we get lots of minor Lake-effect snow every year.
> 
> Let's see, I can do the math!
> checking the snow stats for Rochester NY: We are at 49" of snow so far this season (very low)
> I have used the snowblower twice, once on 6" and once on 4", that's 10" total..
> so that leaves 39" that I *didnt* use the snowblower on! Thats 3-feet, all in piddly 1 and 2 inch snowfalls.
> 
> 
> Scot


we have 3 days of lake effect from Saturday night until Tuesday. Same for you?


----------



## orangputeh

good news

15 inches of nice powder yesterday and last night. mucho fun blowing it . made some extra moulah on anemergency repair and went out an splurged on Subway sandwiches.

still no beer in last 3 weeks until I finish this guys 828. new belts, bearings , service , lampout, handle lockdown notworking. just needed some lube.

space bar only works part time and sick of correcting


----------



## HCBPH

gibbs296 said:


> Winter storm warning out for Minneapolis. Up to 9 inches of snow predicted. We shall see...


I heard 10" by 6PM tomorrow. Don't like the weather forecast, change stations as they're all different.


----------



## Grunt

orangputeh said:


> space bar only works part time and sick of correcting



10cases of beer and 10pizzas AND "1 new keyboard".


----------



## orangputeh

Grunt said:


> 10cases of beer and 10pizzas AND "1 new keyboard".


i'll be getting that beer tomorrow thank goodness. it's been about 3-4 weeks. i hardly ever buy beer.only get it in trade for repairs.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> good news
> 
> 
> 
> 15 inches of nice powder yesterday and last night. mucho fun blowing it . made some extra moulah on anemergency repair and went out an splurged on Subway sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> still no beer in last 3 weeks until I finish this guys 828. new belts, bearings , service , lampout, handle lockdown notworking. just needed some lube.
> 
> 
> 
> space bar only works part time and sick of correcting


Did you try the single stage in that much snow? Did you find the limit of it yet? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer

Calling for a few inches of wet slop here in CT. Maybe the rain will rinse it away …


----------



## Grunt

We got about 1 1/2" that got melted down to about of 1/2" of "heart attack" slush over night. Going down into the zero degree range for the next few days, so remove it now or go skating until next week.


----------



## orangputeh

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Did you try the single stage in that much snow? Did you find the limit of it yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


knocked it out in 2 tries. one at 9 inches and the other at 6.

have used these SS at 12 inches of powder and it handled it with no problem.

want to add a 720 to the fleet in off season. ( have a 520 and 621 ) like the 621 slightly better. even will do a semi-hard berm. really impressed. wish i had got these years ago. so easy to use and twice as fast as a 2 stage.

best part i am not tired after using them.

they work well in smaller slushy stuff also since there is very little gap between paddles and housing.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we got about eight inches of heavy snow yesterday, I cleared snow for 15 of my neighbors and near the end the temp started going up and the snow was getting wetter and compacting but the XL 824 powerthrow made quick work of it. I wanted to use my newer 521 now that I have an impeller kit on it but i flooded it trying to get it started


----------



## Oneacer

We lucked out here in central CT, only a couple inches of powder.

I would usually use my little Cub, but am going to use my green Craftsman , as I have not put that in use yet, as well as a few others, and they all want a turn ... ..


----------



## sscotsman

Only about 4" yesterday in Western NY, and a small bit of lake effect today. I'll go out and fire up the '71 Ariens this morning..(only the 3rd time this season!)

Scot


----------



## uberT

Right around 3" at my location. I brought the small SS machine out of storage so it would run at least once this season.


----------



## 2.137269

the 3 to 6 wound up at 1 point 5 , had to break out the leaf blower to remove the powder as it wasn't deep enough for the toro.


----------



## cranman

Only 2 inches of slop in SE Ma. Fired up the Rat Rod Ariens cause it was closest to the door of shed. Sure didn't need that 12 hp and 3.5 inch pulley, but it threw like a warrior.......


----------



## broo

6 inches for us. Nothing like Newfoundland, but a good workout.


----------



## BlowerMods1

.
First Snow This Winter 2020 for my 5.5 hp.

Went out to the garage, poked the fuel bulb a couple times, machine started right up. Five and a half inches of heavy / wet stuff. The machine clogged 3 times as the temperature warmed. The first clog was my fault though as I slowed down the auger to control distance. The new mod really throws the snow. The other two times it clogged because the snow was super wet. Believe the rubbers are too long though and they're creating a blockage, I'll trim them tomorrow. 

If you've done the impeller mod may want keep up your RPMs. Especially if you are running a smaller engine, and do all of your paddles. I did the mod on two of four. I'll take the chute off and inspect the rubbers tomorrow. If the rubbers have held up I'll trim them and install the other two. 

The impeller mod is awesome but it's not infallible. I'm sure it works better on larger engines. Ten "inches of wet stuff last November without the mod and the chute clogged every 15 feet. If I had to give you a number I would say at least 30 times or more. That's an awesome reduction though from 30 to 3. Best mod so far except maybe my coffee cup holder.
.................................................. ........
Noticed the engine started to surge after using 3/4 of a tank. I took the cap off to check the level and the surging quit. Probably a plugged fuel cap.
.................................................. ........
Slime did not stop the tubes from leaking. I am going to have to replace them. Meanwhile I'll top off the air before using, that sux. This one was a waste of time and money.
.................................................. ........
Cup holder mod needs work. I will relocate it. Worked fine till I finished my coffee then the cup kept popping out. Too close to the auger control. I'll Relocate. 
.................................................. ........
Sprayed the bucket with silicone worked well. Everything flowing smoothly. Much easier to clean afterwords.
.................................................. ........
The LED worked beautifully. It was fairly dark today. Dark enough for car/ truck lights to come on automatically. I flipped it on and accessed the flash mode, made a big difference. Traffic was much more courteous. It definitely got their attention. Those results alone has made the mod worthwhile, one of my better ideas. 
.................................................. ........
The caution light needs work. Didn't use today. Need a way to mount more securely. Think I'll sew up a Velcro strap. That should do it. Glad I have flash mode on my LED.
.................................................. ........
After mounting the auger support I made I wondered if it would obstruct the augers / impeller, It didn't, not at all, in fact it worked great. I will inspect tomorrow to check install. Interesting mod.
.................................................. ........
The key keeper mod came in handy. When I had to unclog the chute I just popped out the key, cleared the chute and and slapped it back in. Good to go. The keeper dangles the key in front of the ignition, just grab and go.
.................................................. ........
The blower pulled to one side today, attributed to poor tire pressure, started walking backwards in idle, that was odd. It doesn't have a reverse. Didn't think it vibrated that badly. This brings me to the foam wrap on the handle. Very comfortable. No vibration, none that I felt anyway. Good I thought of that.
.................................................. ........
The blower would benefit from about ten to 15 pounds of extra weight though. Believe I'll give that a try next time. 
.................................................. ........
Equipment fail, Need water repellent gloves. Balaclava worked great though. Guess I should pick up some new boots while I'm at it. Feet very sore. Stayed warm though. The Coffee was a good idea. I forgot my tunes. Probably because it was raining. There's going to be a lake @ the eod in the morning. Haven't seen a scrapper through here yet. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
............................................................


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Arguably the best snowstorm possible in the greater Portland area. Started about 1900 last night and over before dawn this morning. Because of the cold the last few days, we got ~8" of dry powder. The deluxe 28 was in its element and worked like a champ. With the sun load, I was eventually able to take my coat off!


----------



## Honda1132

First big storm of the season, ended up with about 25cm (10 inches)


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

got around 8" yesterday and last night. this morning i have the HS624 a workout. it didnt even break a sweat.


----------



## topher5150

Finally got a decent amount of snow Sat-Sun. Sat I was going to do some blowing with the John Deere, but the starter was being stupid. So I got the ol 860 fired up did the driveway and the sidewalks. Got to the car park and I looked down and I'm short a chain then the turnbuckle on the auger drive handle unthreaded itself. Snowplow man came by and filled in the end of the drive so I got the JD going cleared that mess out went to park it and couldn't get any traction, apparently the tire went soft and the chain slipped off. 
Sunday morning I was going to quick throw the chain back on and pump the tire, stupid air compressor was getting fussy so I had use the 860 again.


----------



## Mdjamesd

Haven't received diddley in central MD. Still waiting for a measurable snowfall this year.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

here is me doing my neighbors house around 12" of snow with the hs624. my wife is videoing from inside


----------



## tabora

Clutch Cargo said:


> Arguably the best snowstorm possible in the greater Portland area... Because of the cold the last few days, we got ~8" of dry powder.


Yes, an excellent fall of snow - about 12" out on Cape Elizabeth, where we almost always get more than Portland does. The big Honda was likewise happy with the outing...


----------



## Clutch Cargo

tabora said:


> Yes, an excellent fall of snow - about 12" out on Cape Elizabeth, where we almost always get more than Portland does. The big Honda was likewise happy with the outing...


I'm north of the city and know what you mean.


----------



## CarlB

my snow story is we have not had any snow in southern new jersey so far this winter. Zero Nothing Nadda Zilch.


----------



## chargin

That is worse than us.

Extended forecast indicates January is a dud.

Here is hoping for some "snow stories" in February and March.


----------



## uberT

Yeah, our remaining snow was washed away on Saturday. NOTHING on the horizon 

The snow plow guys are going to have another hurtin' season.


----------



## broo

After 2 weeks of break, starting tomorrow we are getting a good snowfall. 12 to 16 inches over two days.


----------



## rwh963

mostly high and dry in eastern MA. at this point, starting to get the mower ready!


----------



## sscotsman

Forecast for Western NY. We could have 8" to 12" by Saturday morning!

https://www.facebook.com/44932278045/posts/10157712053608046/

Scot


----------



## chargin

Good some people are getting snow.

We got a trace this morning and rain now.

Top 25 snowiest cities of the season so far.
https://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/


----------



## Rooskie

Your video made me think of blowing techniques and was wondering what the popular consensus is? 
As shown in the video, the wind is blowing from the right side to the left on the screen.
Myself, I would have started the blow on the right side of the driveway, aiming the chute to the left.
When you make the first turn at the end, the chute throws the snow out into the driveway instead of under the eaves.
Of course, I'm cranking the chute around as I am making the turn.
That way you always throw downwind and the blowback does not cover the last pass I made.


----------



## Oneacer

I was using my backpack Echo and my double bagger rider yesterday, picking up those freakin oak leaves that drop well into the winter.

I did fire up a couple of my snow blowers as well, just to give them some time … 

Not any snow in sight here in CT.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA

rwh963 said:


> mostly high and dry in eastern MA. at this point, starting to get the mower ready!


Funny you should say that, two days ago a Honda push mower popped up on facebook marketplace that was too good to pass on. My wife caught me unloading it in the garage (right next to my 2 snowblowers,) and just looked at me an rolled her eyes. :grin:


----------



## ericr

OK, I think I need to get some more gas to have around for this storm. NOAA predicting 35-55 inches new here in Steamboat Springs, CO through Friday night!

See attached...


----------



## tabora

Just blew about 6" and looks like another 6" coming in Southern Maine today/tomorrow.


----------



## penna stogey

Move along, nothing to see here!!!! But, our local resident!!!


----------



## broo

4 inches today, brought out the machine. That's 4 inches that won't add up to the 12-16 we are supposed to get from tonight until friday night.


----------



## CarlB

feb 7 2020 7am 53 degrees in southern nj. I don't think well will see any snow this year. its been a very warm winter so far.


----------



## squid3083

12 inches were supposed to get today with winds up to 40km/h


----------



## squid3083

I am surprised to see almost no snow all around and specially warm weather all over Canada and Usa and maybe other places ....


----------



## sscotsman

So far its a bit of a dud here in Rochester NY.
Only about 4" of wet sloppy snow yesterday into early this morning, with a thin glaze of ice..
It's still supposed to snow all day today though (Friday) so I'll update the status tomorrow morning!


Scot


----------



## rslifkin

sscotsman said:


> So far its a bit of a dud here in Rochester NY.
> Only about 4" of wet sloppy snow yesterday into early this morning, with a thin glaze of ice..
> It's still supposed to snow all day today though (Friday) so I'll update the status tomorrow morning!


Yesterday was just enough for me to fire up the blower due to plow berms (EOD and sidewalk plows). Considering how it's been dumping all morning, I expect I'll be pulling the blower out again this evening.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it started snowing Tuesday night but this is all we got from the storm. on the left is where I shoveled yesterday, the walkway and on the right is the total amount of snow that fell, the driveway


----------



## broo

We had quite a nice one. I'd say 16 to 20". Some snow drifts were higher than my blower. I only used half the bucket's width and even the slowest speed was too fast sometimes.

Over two hours for a job that usually takes 45 minutes. I started with a full tank and had to refuel after about 1h30. I'll have to do it all over again tomorrow as it's still snowing lightly and the wind brings some white powder back in the driveway. There was about 3" where I started 2 hours ago. The streets aren't cleared yet so the plow will leave me a big pile to remove too.


----------



## WVguy

CarlB said:


> feb 7 2020 7am 53 degrees in southern nj. I don't think well will see any snow this year. its been a very warm winter so far.


That's about what we've been seeing in northern WV. My wife says "payback" is going to come around President's Day and we'll get hammered with a couple of feet. She could be right, that has happened before.


----------



## Honda1132

The storm was a mix of rain, freezing rain and snow here. Just enough to make a mess. A couple of inches of snow on Thursday and then the mixed bag if precipitation on Friday.

Managed to get a good part off the driveway bare last night before things froze. About 2 to 3 cm (1" +/-) of wet snow over a skim of ice. Pushed the snow into piles with a 36" snow pusher then used an ice scraper and got the blower out, Hard stuff to blow at times.


----------



## Steve70

7" yesterday at home. Close to 150 so far for the year


----------



## rslifkin

We got probably 6 inches yesterday, but it was really good snowball snow. The stuff was packing so well that even my very heavy blower was floating a little on the skids and a few times I had to back up and try again or give it some side to side wiggle, as the snow would pack up so well in front of the scraper and such that the blower just wouldn't move forward through it. A bit of wiggling or backing up and hitting it again was enough to get it through the packed spots, but it definitely took more work than normal.


----------



## squid3083

We got 1 foot of snow and packed by city tractor was up to top of housing packed about 8 feet wide x 35 feet. On the sides of my double car tempo (car shelter) close to 4 feet packed bcus snow that falls from tempo gets packed in some weird way lol


----------



## leonz

The "storm" we received in the finger lakes was a real dud, at least on my mountain.


----------



## leonz

broo said:


> We had quite a nice one. I'd say 16 to 20". Some snow drifts were higher than my blower. I only used half the bucket's width and even the slowest speed was too fast sometimes.
> 
> Over two hours for a job that usually takes 45 minutes. I started with a full tank and had to refuel after about 1h30. I'll have to do it all over again tomorrow as it's still snowing lightly and the wind brings some white powder back in the driveway. There was about 3" where I started 2 hours ago. The streets aren't cleared yet so the plow will leave me a big pile to remove too.



====================================================================
We have to make sure we feed the moat monsters with the remains of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER to keep them happy and filled with salt.


----------



## sscotsman

Well, we got a total of 10" over the past few days here in Rochester NY.

First 4" to 5" of heavy wet slop Thursday into Friday morning. I took out the snowblower to clear half the driveway early Friday morning, just to make sure we could get out of the driveway to get to work. Might not have been necessary, but it was borderline.

Then a second 6" of cold dry "normal" snow, all day Friday and into this morning, Saturday. Just got in from clearing the whole driveway.

I think this makes 5 times total I have used the snowblower this season, (quite low). Rochester hit 70" for the season, still a bit low, but we have the most snow so far this year of any city over 100,000...so, everyone is having a light winter still! 

https://www.rochesterfirst.com/weather/weather-stories/rochester-leading-the-way-as-snowiest-city/

Scot


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

sscotsman said:


> Well, we got a total of 10" over the past few days here in Rochester NY.
> 
> 
> 
> First 4" to 5" of heavy wet slop Thursday into Friday morning. I took out the snowblower to clear half the driveway early Friday morning, just to make sure we could get out of the driveway to get to work. Might not have been necessary, but it was borderline.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a second 6" of cold dry "normal" snow, all day Friday and into this morning, Saturday. Just got in from clearing the whole driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this makes 5 times total I have used the snowblower this season, (quite low). Rochester hit 70" for the season, still a bit low, but we have the most snow so far this year of any city over 100,000...so, everyone is having a light winter still!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rochesterfirst.com/weather/weather-stories/rochester-leading-the-way-as-snowiest-city/
> 
> 
> 
> Scot


Man 70" I think in Cleveland area we are at like 17" for the year.....it sucks so far.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1986pacecar

I’d been researching new snow blowers as my 25 year old White was showing its age. Well, I then decided to cheap out and just replace the paddles and skid plate. The next 6-8 weeks not a flake of snow so I was anxious to see how it would handle the snow if we ever got some. Finally this past week we got around 10” so I had the chance to see if I could squeeze another season out of it. I was pleasantly impressed with how well it worked. It easily blew the snow a good twenty feet and handled the end of driveway mess as well. Not bad for a 25 year old single stage. Guess I can put off the new machine for another year or two.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

1986pacecar said:


> I’d been researching new snow blowers as my 25 year old White was showing its age. Well, I then decided to cheap out and just replace the paddles and skid plate. The next 6-8 weeks not a flake of snow so I was anxious to see how it would handle the snow if we ever got some. Finally this past week we got around 10” so I had the chance to see if I could squeeze another season out of it. I was pleasantly impressed with how well it worked. It easily blew the snow a good twenty feet and handled the end of driveway mess as well. Not bad for a 25 year old single stage. Guess I can put off the new machine for another year or two.


paddles are the #1 thing you can do to improve performance on a single stage machine. they go from about unusable to little beasts.


----------



## WVguy

If we ever get some snow I'll have a story, even maybe a lame one. But with the forecast for near 60°F on Thursday it isn't looking promising. Later on it'll be cold enough, but clear blue skies. Definitely not looking good here.

Maybe it'll help if I wax the car, set out a picnic lunch, plan a beach trip....


----------



## johnwick

Nasty day today. We are expected to get about 3” of wet slushy stuff with the temperature around 32-34 all day then the temperatures will plunge to 3 degrees F tonight with a flash freeze. Tomorrow’s drive should be fun. Days like this make me wish I had a nice single stage so I can get down to pavement. I’ll likely be shoveling off what the 2 stage leaves behind and hope I don’t have a big layer of ice on the drive tomorrow morning.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it started snowing last night and stopped around 14:00 but we only have a dusting on the ground I think fixing the ignition and adding an impeller kit to the PT 521 scared the storm away


----------



## uberT

We have warm weather coming in at week-end. I'm giving serious consideration to putting the machine away and getting it out of the garage where it takes up valuable space.


----------



## RIT333

That is certainly one way to bring on a big snow storm.


----------



## uberT

:grin: I can only hope...


----------



## LouC

So far here in Long Island NY close to zero. Kind of like last year. Get the snowblower ready, put snow tires on vehicles and nothing. Feeling kinda silly!


----------



## melson

@LouC, same 'no sno' situation here in the urban Boston area; I'm looking at green lawn, zero snow. 
Yesterday, after chain sawing wearing only jeans and long sleeve T (and PPE, of course), I sort of gave up on winter. I drained the tanks, ran the carbs dry. I think Mother Nature is having hot flashes.


----------



## Rooskie

Dag Johnsen said:


> yes! couldnt resist to fire up the machine:wink2: but it was 4 inches actually.


They say that is why women cant measure: They are told 1 inch of snow is actually 4 inches!:grin:


----------



## tabora

Meanwhile, in Maine...


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*Big job in Norway*

I was lucky, Yamaha was so happy:wink2:


----------



## chargin

Nice snow pics.

Mid 50s here.


----------



## tlshawks

We've missed out on Big Snow For Here this winter, but the NWS just issued a Winter Storm Watch for Monday evening through Wednesday morning.

The 3am update was anywhere from 6 to 12 total, new model data should be ready to go any minute now. The WSW came out a little bit ago...my bet is the latest model runs are all now in full agreement we're gonna get a biggun' (for eastern Iowa, say 8"+ with some areas up to a foot).


----------



## Steve70

This was yesterday at a friend's house. Normal amount for our neck of the woods


----------



## 2.137269

wait guys,those of us in the snow barren north east, still have the fickle month of march in front of us where anything can??? happen

than mother nature has been on a snow strike for how long bypassing the nycity.boston areas will she give us at least one good dumping?news to follow whenever


----------



## CTHuskyinMA

Talking about what _could_ happen, April Fool's Day, 1997 saw 2+ feet of snow in the northeast. That was my first winter with a good sized driveway and my LAST without a snowblower!



87powershiftx2 said:


> wait guys,those of us in the snow barren north east, still have the fickle month of march in front of us where anything can??? happen
> 
> than mother nature has been on a snow strike for how long bypassing the nycity.boston areas will she give us at least one good dumping?news to follow whenever


----------



## aldfam4

*Snowblower Time!*

We're under an Winter Storm warning along with a Blizzard Warning here in the Southtowns of Western New York just below Buffalo New York. Many schools have closed already for tomorrow and most likely Friday. One - Two feet of Lake Effect snow is possible with 50 mph gusts! Should be intersesting next couple of days. Snowblowers are ready to go and I'm actually looking forward to it!!!


----------



## RC20

Good luck. AK is supposed to be the big deal but we don't get the kind of snow you guys do (aside from Valdez and Cordova on the coast and big mountains right behind). They are like Newfoundland and Lake Affects area.


Ours tend to 3-5 inches. Love it when we get 12-36 inches, those are fun. Usually little wind.


----------



## broo

We're expecting 5 to 6 inches here. It's not over yet.


----------



## 2.137269

please someone give it a push south east toward nyc, as here the reports are saying heavy rain only,


----------



## crazzywolfie

i won't hold my breath about it. we have had enough snow fall warnings or whatever crap already and rarely get much. the weather people have been so wrong this year.


----------



## 2.137269

crazzywolfie said:


> i won't hold my breath about it. we have had enough snow fall warnings or whatever crap already and rarely get much. the weather people have been so wrong this year.


around here they can't even predict rain properly, 
report, rain , sky and ground dry and clear


----------



## orangputeh

aldfam4 said:


> We're under an Winter Storm warning along with a Blizzard Warning here in the Southtowns of Western New York just below Buffalo New York. Many schools have closed already for tomorrow and most likely Friday. One - Two feet of Lake Effect snow is possible with 50 mph gusts! Should be intersesting next couple of days. Snowblowers are ready to go and I'm actually looking forward to it!!!


you're so cruel:devil:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

We might get 8-12" in lake effect east of Cleveland 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963

went to the hardware store and picked up spring fertilizer today!


----------



## Ziggy65

Weatherman is calling for 30-45 cm (12 -18") of the white stuff by Friday night for this area :letitsnow

We have received about 10 cm so far. If he is right, it will be the first time this winter.


----------



## 2.137269

only heavy rain here, new weather reports are for wind gusts to 50 mph, sure sounds that way from the noise. than march can be very fickle and give us a major storm of white, if the temp drops enough


----------



## penna stogey

Nothing here, but cold beer in the garage fridge.....Move along, nothing to see..


----------



## CarlB

we've had no snow at all this year in southern NJ


----------



## RIT333

aldfam4 said:


> We're under an Winter Storm warning along with a Blizzard Warning here in the Southtowns of Western New York just below Buffalo New York. Many schools have closed already for tomorrow and most likely Friday. One - Two feet of Lake Effect snow is possible with 50 mph gusts! Should be intersesting next couple of days. Snowblowers are ready to go and I'm actually looking forward to it!!!



Predictions for Boonville NY, and the Tug Hill Plateau are for 1 to 4 feet of snow ! Seems like a wide range, but that is how Lake-effect snow happens !


----------



## aldfam4

CarlB said:


> we've had no snow at all this year in southern NJ


We all feel your pain, well at least most of us. I know this winter has been extremely boring. Last weekend I pulled out 2 of my snow blowers just to start them up and run for awhile.


----------



## 2.137269

CarlB said:


> we've had no snow at all this year in southern NJ


right now in the upper elevations of Sussex county it's snowing, air temp dropped from 45 to 34.6 in a single hour. yet 1.000 feet lower it's rain.


----------



## broo

We were supposed to have 5-6 inches today, but instead we got 3 inches of heavy wet snow & slush. It's quickly getting much colder tonight so I blew that slush away so it won't freeze solid overnight.

Brought the blower in my heated garage so the residual slush around the impeller will melt down instead of "soldering" the impeller to the body.


----------



## 88-tek

Snowthrowing and Shoveling my Gluteus Maximus off for the last 48 hours...

Judus priest...I'm ready for Spring...:wacko:


----------



## notabiker

https://photos.app.goo.gl/L2VDNcitJNYfVyJi7

No snow down low so I went up into the mountains. Needed to throw on the full set of S clearance tire chains to make it through the drifts. This set of drifts wasn't a problem, only a few runs to bust through all of it.


I've contemplated throwing my blower in the truck to have some fun but I haven't done it yet. Maybe come spring when I want to open the road to my favorite camping spot...


Also a battery blower works great for campfires..
https://photos.app.goo.gl/iWXBQxacbH6a6uif9


My little girl wants to go camping in the snow... she loves camping but I'm not set up for snow camping!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ifWvEojzGbdSbTys6


----------



## 2.137269

nice photo's Trevor only wishing here for more than the dusting we got last night

gets any warmer here, ???


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

we only got around 5" so far man upstate NY has a serious looking snow band around waterown NY:surprise:


----------



## 2.137269

Snowbelt_subie said:


> we only got around 5" so far man upstate NY has a serious looking snow band around waterown NY:surprise:


please push that lake affect my way.. crazy as mother nature seems to see monticello takes a turn upstate than right to over albany and east to upper Vt ,NH and Maine .

gets any warmer here it will be boating and hot rod time early


----------



## WVguy

We have no snow here either, we did see a few random snowflakes today but that was just a cameo appearance. However, I know from bitter experience to NOT drain the fuel, grease and put away the snowblower before April 15. Doing so virtually guarantees a record blizzard that will keep us snowbound in the house for at least a week.

Which, being as we are retired and don't have to be anywhere anyway, would be no big deal.:smile2: For some reason that freaks out my wife. I just yawn, change the channel, and pop open another cold one...


----------



## rwh963

Winter is over in eastern MA (looking out 10 days, excluding the freak March/April storm). Only really needed a blower once this winter. Will this forum start to go into hibernation until next Fall?


----------



## Ziggy65

Lake Huron did her thing on Thursday night. We were under a blizzard warning, woke up yesterday to 2 feet of lake effect snow:smile2:, the largest amount we have seen this winter.

Was very impressed with the performance of the 28 SHO, she got a work out - went through 5 tanks of fuel over the past 2 days.

Had to abuse the little electric blower I have for the decks, but it got the job done.

Forecast for the next 5 days is highs of +4 C, but I don't think this will be the last blast of winter.


----------



## broo

rwh963 said:


> Winter is over in eastern MA (looking out 10 days, excluding the freak March/April storm). Only really needed a blower once this winter. Will this forum start to go into hibernation until next Fall?



That would be dull to only use the machine once a year. Might as well get rid of it and just keep a shovel. :\

In my area, a winter without snow is unheard of. It sometimes starts later than usual, but we always get more than we asked for 

Once again this year my machine had plenty of runtime and will likely see more until the end of March.

Late March is usually when it ends for my area. We occasionally get a few light snowfalls in April, but nothing snowblower-worthy.


The most late decent snowfall I remember was May 1st, many years ago. Many people, myself included, were caught unaware and had already installed summer tires on their vehicles.


----------



## 2.137269

some are lucky this year. those with to much please tell mother nature we need it to help fill the lakes


----------



## rwh963

broo said:


> That would be dull to only use the machine once a year. Might as well get rid of it and just keep a shovel. :\
> 
> In my area, a winter without snow is unheard of. It sometimes starts later than usual, but we always get more than we asked for
> 
> Once again this year my machine had plenty of runtime and will likely see more until the end of March.
> 
> Late March is usually when it ends for my area. We occasionally get a few light snowfalls in April, but nothing snowblower-worthy.
> 
> 
> The most late decent snowfall I remember was May 1st, many years ago. Many people, myself included, were caught unaware and had already installed summer tires on their vehicles.


interestingly, this is my first winter with a blower. always shoveled. bought a used hitch carrier to move it to other locations (see pic). i got this blower from a family member who had it since new (10 years). they replaced it with an ariens 24" Platinum. it was going to the curb, so i grabbed it, did some light work on it, and found some space in the garage for it.


----------



## orangputeh

Finally received about5-6 inches last night. seems like 1st snow of season ithas been so long.

now can feel important again


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*congtrats!*



orangputeh said:


> Finally received about5-6 inches last night. seems like 1st snow of season ithas been so long.
> 
> now can feel important again


Must have felt good! Today I had double service. First at the cabin 10 inches, then a super heavy 12-15 inches at home, wet snow real heavy. Great day


----------



## 2.137269

read this about the past 3 winters in the local paper ,maybe there is still a chance to use red. 
https://www.njherald.com/news/20200301/march-has-been-snowiest-month-last-three-winters


----------



## uberT

2nd warmest February on record just recorded here


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*2 jobs today*

35 cm of wet snow zero degrees celcius, 60-70 cm EOD and went thru in second gear! Simplicity with PowerBoost are so impressive!!

Had a nice job at the cabin today as well with 15-40 cm dry snow, Yamaha is a very nice tool as well.


----------



## Zavie

Great pics, thanks Dag! You must have got all our snow this season. Here the snow has just about melted away and the temps this week are signaling the end is near. Could be an early spring for us so maybe I'll be putting some extra hours in on the JD!


----------



## rwh963

might be 60 on tuesday. pond ice is gone. looks like an early spring (not looking forward to the ticks and mosquitos).


----------



## niteshft

They started posting the seasonal weight restrictions on various roads last week. I've never seen them posted so early.


----------



## Honda1132

niteshft said:


> They started posting the seasonal weight restrictions on various roads last week. I've never seen them posted so early.


Here, they come into effect today and next Monday up north.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*Hope*



Zavie said:


> Great pics, thanks Dag! You must have got all our snow this season. Here the snow has just about melted away and the temps this week are signaling the end is near. Could be an early spring for us so maybe I'll be putting some extra hours in on the JD!


Never loose hope, March are very often the best snow-month in Norway.

Yes this year we had a long and strong snow season. Used the Simpicity 6 times this season. Less than average so far. The blowing season started mid November in the mountains and end November at home. That is early. It is snow-bonanza this year! It has been snowing more or less non-stop in the mountains. At home it was too warm both January and February, but winter came back yesterday. I cross my fingers for you!!

Dag


----------



## 2.137269

meanwhile in Wyoming 

they had to close interstate 80 due to the snow causing a near 100 car and truck wreak that took 2 + days to clear https://www.foxnews.com/us/wyoming-pileup-interstate-80-winter-storm-fatal-injured-blowing-snow
where are the north east snows? here

https://www.foxnews.com/us/eatern-great-lakes-blizzard-lake-effect-snow


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*wow*



87powershiftx2 said:


> meanwhile in Wyoming
> 
> they had to close interstate 80 due to the snow causing a near 100 car and truck wreak that took 2 + days to clear https://www.foxnews.com/us/wyoming-pileup-interstate-80-winter-storm-fatal-injured-blowing-snow
> where are the north east snows? here
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/eatern-great-lakes-blizzard-lake-effect-snow


I have actually driven that road many times on my way to family in Riverton WY. Once in a snowstorm as well. Sad story.


----------



## Oneacer

Well, did some yard work today in preparation for spring. Took the nice weather to fire up my 7 machines, and run them around the yard.


----------



## 2.137269

funny our weather report is now saying 50% chance of snow friday in the upper elevations above 1000 feet otherwise a mix 
the robins were seen, never fails that we see a snow of some kind when they show up.


----------



## leonz

As for what I may do today;

It is light out, but it is overcast with a thick layer of clouds and warmer, the thin mud is back. The coal stoker boiler is still heating the house, my beautiful Toro S200 and GTS CCR3000 Snow Pups are still awaiting surgery at the snow pup hospital. The new Toro walk behind single stages are too heavy for me due to restrictions. 
The mud is back(for now), most of the snow is gone. 
They are not spreading the sodium chloride poison on the roads for now. 
I am behind on chores but at least the orthopedic witch doctor said I can go back to my normal routine. 

I am still hoping to welcome back the snow pups from the snow blower hospital before the next snow comes.


My bucket of ambition seems to be further and further away.


----------



## foggysail

*The end is near!!!!!!!!!!!*

December excited me knowing my polished Ariens 28 Pro was ready and the 16-17'' that suddenly were laying on my driveway I would soon blow away.

Well, today's temperature blew ME away at 64 degrees fahrenheit with a close repeat projected for the next 10 days. Sure, I have mixed emotions because I have a boat I want to get ready for spring launch and I know many guys depend on snow for lot of reasons. But it is what it is.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Happy that in this area there aren't likely to be any flood warnings including my basement !!
Last year I had water running from one side to the other where the drain was. Have to get out there and put up some more guttering.
But I'm worried the lack of snow might end up being a dry spring and hard on the plants.

Just can't win.


.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*7th snowblowing at home this winter, super heavy *****

0 degrees celcius, like concrete this snow. Powerboost :smile2:


----------



## 2.137269

lack of snow and ice cover makes me worried that we will have another harmful green algae bloom that closes our nearby power boat lakes. 
freeze over at least helps keep it down but 4 mild winters in a row.


----------



## rwh963

i think the fat lady is warming up for eastern MA.


----------



## broo

We had some rain for the past days. Forecast says early next week we could get another 10-12 inches. Really ?


----------



## Ziggy65

We received 8 inches of wet heavy snow last night, that makes almost 3 feet in the past week. 
This winter has been the least snow fall I can remember. Now that March has arrived and I have had a chance to put the blowers through their paces with the recent snow falls I am ready for spring.
Forecast for Sunday and Monday is highs of +9 degrees C with some rain, hope we don't see any flooding. Daytime highs for the next 2 weeks forecast to be above freezing, no snow only some rain. I think I am going to tempt fate and do the annual maintenance and service on blowers this weekend.


----------



## broo

Our 10-12 inches forecast for Monday-Tuesday has become rain 


No snow in the foreseeable weather forecast, temps above freezing every day. Is it done already ? Will we miss the Big March Snowstorm we usually have, or will it only be postponed ?


Snow is melting here, then freezing in the night then melting again in daytime. Last year, it froze my shed doors shut, so this year I broke the thick ice in front of the doors so the water from melting snow/ice won't creep underneath and freeze them shut again.


----------



## uberT

72F this afternoon.


----------



## JnC

uberT said:


> 72F this afternoon.


+1

I am thinking about taking the snow wheels/tires off of both my and wife's car off this week, too soon?


----------



## RIT333

Took the snows off both of my vehicles today. That will guarantee a big snow storm soon.


----------



## tabora

I have no snow story, but do have an ice story... I went up to our cottage to do some work on Saturday and noticed that the boat and docks looked a little funny on the ramp by the lake. Went down to look and one of the two telephone poles that I use as a winter storage ramp has been grabbed by the ice and is standing right up in the air, not touching the ground anywhere except maybe in the "water".


----------



## 2.137269

uberT said:


> 72F this afternoon.



same here, robins seem to have dragged warm air with them this year not a last snow storm 
it's early march there should be snow on the ground not greening grass , summer song birds and sounds of lawn care being done,


----------



## rslifkin

JnC said:


> +1
> 
> I am thinking about taking the snow wheels/tires off of both my and wife's car off this week, too soon?


I've been thinking about it for a few days at this point. They went on early this year (first week of November). We're still showing a few possible below freezing nights, so for my car at least, it'll have to wait. I'll probably give it another few days and then make the decision on when to pull them for at least 1 of the cars.


----------



## uberT

I'll probably remove the snow tires/wheels this weekend. I realized I topped off both sno throws at their last use and will now have to drain that  and do a re-fill with Trufuel. Get things wrapped up for this fail-of-a-season.

I drove by our local flood plain yesterday and noted how low the water is. That's gonna be the next crisis...


----------



## 2.137269

uberT

any of these near you for e free gas? https://www.pure-gas.org


----------



## ericr

Seems a bit warm out here in the West slope of Colorado for this early. Things are melting down low at my house (6820 ft).

I ripped a hamstring, which is preventing me from using my snowblower starting a few weeks ago, but before that I had:
-Used it 34 times
-Had about 150 inches of snow (but ski area next to me is reporting 313 inches so far this year)
-Helped neighbors 3 times with snowblowing

Overall a slightly above average year.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Shovel

I heard bugs singing outside today.. very early spring

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*good to see*



ericr said:


> Seems a bit warm out here in the West slope of Colorado for this early. Things are melting down low at my house (6820 ft).
> 
> I ripped a hamstring, which is preventing me from using my snowblower starting a few weeks ago, but before that I had:
> -Used it 34 times
> -Had about 150 inches of snow (but ski area next to me is reporting 313 inches so far this year)
> -Helped neighbors 3 times with snowblowing
> 
> Overall a slightly above average year.
> 
> Cheers,
> Eric


Good to see someone else blowing snow other than me:smile2:
Picture from today.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*2 weeks since last cabin visit*

Corona virus shuts down Norway, we brought food for 2 weeks and stays here in total isolation. Home office solution for most people.
Both snowblowing and skiing today!!


----------



## RedOctobyr

I know it's off-topic. But it's interesting to hear how the coronavirus is affecting other countries. Things are shutting down fairly quickly here around Boston. Schools are closing, gatherings are being cancelled, the Boston Marathon has been postponed from April until September, etc. 

We have a bunch of food, we're prepared to stay home for a while if we need to. Where I work is encouraging people to work from home if possible. 

I hope you and your wife will be OK.


----------



## orangputeh

finally got something to write about.

8-12 more inches expected tonight and perhaps another foot or more Monday and Tuesday. keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Ziggy65

orangputeh said:


> finally got something to write about.
> 
> 8-12 more inches expected tonight and perhaps another foot or more Monday and Tuesday. keeping fingers crossed.


Glad you are getting a blast of the white stuff finally. 
Interesting climate you have in your area, big blasts of snow, potentially large winter snowfall accumulation. What are your summers like, hot and dry?


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*finally*



orangputeh said:


> finally got something to write about.
> 
> 8-12 more inches expected tonight and perhaps another foot or more Monday and Tuesday. keeping fingers crossed.


ahhhh so good!!


----------



## orangputeh

about 45 inches in the last 48 hours. picture later when and if the sun comes up.

been up since 230 am cause the GD battery on the 3 years old first alert smoke alarm witha GD 10 year guarantee is bad and it beeps loudly to let you know.

do NOT recommend these first alert products as the same thing has happened to the CO detector after 2 years. buy a smoke alarm etc with a REPLACEaBLE GD battery.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Ugh, that sucks. I have the normal-battery kind, and have wondered if I should get the 10-year type. Somehow, they always seem to know when it's a bad time to start beeping. It's never at 1PM on a Saturday.


----------



## orangputeh

not exactly sure but 48-54 inches in last 3 days. 3-5 more today and 3-5 more tonight. this was yesterday before another 16 total inches during day and last night and today.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*finally*



orangputeh said:


> not exactly sure but 48-54 inches in last 3 days. 3-5 more today and 3-5 more tonight. this was yesterday before another 16 total inches during day and last night and today.


Looks beautiful! Massive snowfall:surprise:


----------



## orangputeh

last 3 days from friends and members of our Honda group on FB.


----------



## Honda1132

A light skin here last night that melted. Biggest issue was a bit of black ice. We have had worse St. Patrick's Day storms.


----------



## penna stogey

Nothing here to report....Move along....
Up to *76-*79 On Friday. What?......Frozen margarita's day

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/...b0bd7b2187abc9a21b29384f1cb93168375f8c4a467e0


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*wow!*



orangputeh said:


> last 3 days from friends and members of our Honda group on FB.



That is what we like to see!!:smile_big: Snow bonanza! Great machines!!


----------



## orangputeh

more snow candy. one lake tahoe resort reported 114 inches in 3 days. at our house it was only 54 inches.


----------



## reader2580

We didn't get much snow so far this winter in the Minneapolis area. It has been unseasonably warm over the past three to four weeks and most of the snow has melted already except in areas shaded from the sun. We got a little bit of snow late last week and it has rained several times already. It has been a few weeks at least since last snow that required snow blower.


----------



## sscotsman

High of 70F (21C) today. High of 30F (minus 1C) tomorrow. It's that time of year!  Spring and Winter battle it out.

Scot


----------



## rwh963

dusting off the snowblower for possibly one more hurrah! forecasting 4-7 inches of heavy snow for monday/tuesday.
not happy, esp. with self-quarantining. it will for a short while make one feel more isolated. was hoping for milder temps. so i can do more stuff outside.


----------



## ELaw

Here's my story: I woke up to about 2" of snow in the driveway here in Northeast MA, and that's the second-largest snowfall we've had all season! Not exactly exciting, but better than nothing.

Given the time of year and light accumulation I'm not going to bother with the snowblower... I imagine the sun will do the job.


----------



## 2.137269

woke up to about a inch of slush and a small plow bank , with the report showing the temp reaching 50 by noon, it's staying where it is, will let mother nature do what i don't feel like doing, tomorrows report is for a like wise hit, 
one thing i will have to do is cut down a toppled over pine tree from the ice that formed on it, making it top heavy and uprooting it. oh the sounds of a chain saw in march during a state wide 24 hour stay inside order ,


----------



## LoganH

8 inches of wet snow. Overnight, about 2 inches of slushy snow. Blower handled the wet mess quite well. Blower choked on the paver edging that heaved up. All in all good last snow day.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Got about 4 -6" of heavy wet stuff overnight. I knew it would warm up, but broke out the blower anyway to give her a little exercise. Only other item of note is that the municipal plow guy took up a hefty pelt of my lawn..... Everything clear by mid afternoon.


----------



## rslifkin

I think I'm ready to call it done here. Pulled the snow tires off one car yesterday. I'll probably give it another week or so, monitor the weather and then pull the other set. One evening this week I'll warm up the snowblower, change the oil and fog the engine to prep for summer storage.


----------



## micah68kj

This season I never had to start either of my blowers. I consider this winter a great success. :smile2:
Today I mowed the lawn. Honda mower started first pull. Sometime next week I will prep the blowers for summer storage and get the tillers out for my tilling service.


----------



## 2.137269

still march yet i didn't need to turn on the garage heat, as it hit 67 yesterday, even had the door open as i was working on the old Lt's v twin and it's blown head gasket , first time in 35 years the outside water is turned on before april 15th and the power washer fired up . another honda 2nd pull right off, 
running low on ethonal free gas but afraid to make the 40 mile drive into up state ny for more as it's unnecessary travel ,


----------



## chargin

https://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/
Updated last week.

Cool rain today and a dull extended forecast means I put all the winter stuff away.


----------



## Spawn.Qc

We are finally reaching the end of season here.. about time!










This is my back yard...




And here’s my next snowblower when the HSS724 dies...











Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## uberT

Amazing snow! You have been blessed !!


----------



## Steve70

Got back yesterday.... a month early from our winter digs in Az due to the virus. Had to have my buddy come over last week with his Kubota to open up our driveway for us. He lives nearby. I let it fill in for the winter because it's normally all gone by mid May when we get back. He said lots of ice and a foot or 2 of solid ice plow stuff at the road. I owe him craft beer now after our 2 week quarantine. 

It has started snowing right now. I'm looking forward to the 10-20 inches we're supposed to get through late Monday night. My 28 Pro Hydro Rapid Trak is raring to go! Last year the 3rd week of April dumped a couple feet here, but I watched from afar


----------



## chargin

We got about 2 inches on the car and less than an inch on the ground.

Looks nice.


----------



## 2.137269

april 18th and it's snowing here at altitude on the mountain yet it's rain in the valley 1000 ft down at at 420 ft above sea level


----------



## orangputeh

our last snow event was a couple weeks ago . about 3-4 feet. total so tried to get out there every foot or so.

it's almost all melted off now. great for the lakes and suppressing possible wildfires this summer.


----------



## micah68kj

Have mowed 7 times so far. :smile2:
Got the last fine maintenance details completed on all my tillers.


----------

